# Light Bleeding After Ovulation?



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Friday evening, I was at the grocery store, when I felt quite a sharp pain in my left ovary. A few moments later, I felt another. I figured this was ovulation. (I had other signs too- lots of cervical mucous, wanted sex more...) Then that night and all of yesterday, I had light, bright-red bleeding off an on. Could that have been from ovulation? I hadn't had sex for several days before that, and I took a digital HPT on Thursday which was negative. I also have had a Mirena IUD since Oct. '03.


----------

